# Funny Signs



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

That is the funniest thing I've ever seen! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, looks like Hell has finally frozen over. Just remember, never stick your tongue on a frozen pole.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I wonder what the nightly rate is?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

And the Fast Elderly cross where?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

DUH!!!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Be careful where you shop:


----------



## HiPocket (Apr 25, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like this plane is going to crash. :eek2:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Which isn't funny until you realize this is the river the signs are on. :lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How can you "only" go both strait and left?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

If you don't park here you get towed. :eek2:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Its always easier when they explain it to us...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Doesn't Mesa mean table in Spanish?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I was wondering when Big Bone Like State Park would show up!  That's right down the road from me and Bill R.

And yes James, Mesa means table.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *I was wondering when Big Bone Like State Park would show up!  That's right down the road from me and Bill R.*


And I almost drove right off that road when I saw that sign. 


> *
> And yes James, Mesa means table.
> 
> See ya
> Tony *


So its Table Table Road. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, mesa es su nombre table, pancho.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"OK, Mary, here's the plan. I'll leave the bar first and you meet me at my car down on the corner..."_


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Kind of a designated smoking area.


----------



## HiPocket (Apr 25, 2002)

!rolling


----------

